# Hen thats crowing?



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

I thought I had a hen but she started crowing this morning. I read that chickens can change sex? I don't know what's going on? Was I just wrong about her or his gender or is she just crazy haha


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like a little cockerel to me! How old is he? There could be a number of things going on here, but the easiest way to find out is to look at the age.

1. If this chick was laying eggs and was definitely a female, it could very well have changed genders. This can happen when the girl's ovaries stop working and she stops laying. This also causes the body to change into a cock-like state where the comb and wattles swell and she starts crowing.
2. Some hens just like to crow! It's rare, but it can happen!
3. It was thought to be a female at a young age but as it got older it turnes out to be a male.

In this situation, the bird looks rather young. So i'm going to go with option three on this one.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

4 months not laying. 

Looks like I was wrong about mr. Lucy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Although females will crow, even when there are males around. I had one do that to me. I had always heard they only did it if there was no male. No sex change for that girl. Once she got over the crowing thing she went on to raise plenty of chicks.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I'm not anyone to comment on sex of birds ( my RIR hens turned out t b very prolific Roos!) but it looks like a cockerel t me and a beautiful one at that!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah he's a great bird, so pretty. i just live in central Austin so I can't have roosters.


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

I had the same thing happen! For months we thought it was a crazy hen but then she sprouted up to nearly as tall as my hips and her comb got real big...and so we had a beautiful ( and huge) rooster named Saphire!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Kords-Coop said:


> Yeah he's a great bird, so pretty. i just live in central Austin so I can't have roosters.


you can give him away
send him to camp
or make him a capon so we will not crow

good luck


----------

